# Used womens bike



## tjf67 (May 23, 2007)

I am looking to get my friend a used road bike.  I have checked around my area and they are few and far between.
She is 5'6".  Looking for a bike that was uppermidlevel a few years ago that someone wants to sell.

If anyone has one or knows where i should go to look I would appreciate it.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> I am looking to get my friend a used road bike.  I have checked around my area and they are few and far between.
> She is 5'6".  Looking for a bike that was uppermidlevel a few years ago that someone wants to sell.
> 
> If anyone has one or knows where i should go to look I would appreciate it.



Not sure where you live, but Belmont Wheelworks (in Belmont MA) has Wheelworks Too where they sell all their older bikes and close outs. You can usually find a deal on some nice bikes there.


----------



## 56fish (May 26, 2007)

Location: L.P. (Placid?, Lower Podunk?)...Not sure of location.  But, I have new leftover Trek 1500's $999, Lemond Versailles $1099  51cm - 54cm.  Somerset PA.  Will ship.
:beer:


----------

